# My baby betta!



## bexjohnson (Dec 16, 2011)

I can't tell if it's a boy or a girl, and it's hard to see. but here's the tank I have it in. it's a 2 gallon tank so it'll have room to grow.


----------



## bexjohnson (Dec 16, 2011)

and here's its tank from the side


----------



## Moon (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome tank mines full of stupid snails


----------



## bexjohnson (Dec 16, 2011)

I have my snails in my 25 gallon tank with my two gourami. if it wasn't so tiny I would put a snail with it but my friend had snails with his betta and they ate it alive... so I'm just being carefull


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

cute set up!


about the snails. just boil a lettuce leave for a minute, let it cool and place it in the tank...next morning, preferably early....carefully remove the leaf with snails on it. I dont know what kind of snail would eat a fish alive...o.o...most only eat carcass... so it could have died and the snails could have cleaned the tank. I have always had MTS in my tanks.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

He is so tiny!!!! That is all... :roll:


----------



## bexjohnson (Dec 16, 2011)

More of the baby


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

looks female


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Try and get a nice clear shot of it. I can usually tell by body shape.


----------



## bexjohnson (Dec 16, 2011)

that's as clear as I can get them right now... plus it's sick... it has ick... I'm taking care of it though. I think I'm gonna move it back to my bedroom though, don't think it likes the bathroom to much


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Poor baby! I hope it gets better.


----------



## bexjohnson (Dec 16, 2011)

The poor baby didn't make it threw the night. Next time I get a baby betta I'll be sure that I have live baby brine shrimp to feed it.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

aww im sorry :/


----------

